

PHP: An Introspective Retrospective  - muriithi
http://www.goondocks.com/blog/08-02-24/php_an_introspective_retrospective.aspx

======
bprater
Fairly useless article for anyone who hacks. I'd ask the author to get another
half-dozen languages under his belt before he bellows about what is right or
wrong about this or that language.

PHP is an accessible language. It's on every Linux installation. Name a page
.php and it just works. (What other language "just works"?) Open the page and
with a little fiddling even a novice can create results.

